# How high can you overclock and undervolt? Anyone able to run 2106?



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Before they changed the frequencies, I think I used to run "2106" at like 1200 volts. After the change, I was stable at 1890 on pacman for a while and was able to mess around at 1998 a bit.

I switched from pacman to paranoidandroid and have found a stable setup at 1998 while undervolting pretty significantly, 750mhz for the lowest two then I gradually move up from there. The only voltage I left at stock is 1998, but I might be able to bring it down 25.. I can raise my max to 2106 and it will sometimes run for a little bit but I haven't found a way to make it stick.

Anyone have any tips to push myself to 2106? I know this probably is counterproductive for my battery life, but I kind of just want to for fun.

So anyways, I'm rambling. What are other people running?

Oh and I have been running ktoonservative with zen for a while, but I changed to row recently when I changed from pacman.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

